# Jonah



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Ive never met a cat I didnt love. But there are some that capture your heart in a special way and that was Jonah. Jonah was a manx bobtail kitten our TNR group rescued in a litter of kittens. My friends know I have a weakness for bobtails! 

Though I didnt meet Jonah I heard about him from all my friends and he was very special to several of them. He was a very quiet and subdued kitten. 

He was adopted out to a family which had terriers and teenagers and a disabled child. We ended up removing him from the home because he was so terrorized by the dogs. 

He was adopted out again with another cats from our group. We got a call a couple weeks ago that the people wanted to return Jonah. He was hiding under the bed, loosing weight, and the other cat he was adopted with was attacking him. They didnt know what to do. 

Jonah came back to us skinny, listless, and only 7.6 pounds and not eating. I offered to go over and get him and take him to the best vet in our area to see what was going on. Jonah immediately stole my heart. I was determined to get him back to health and promised him we get him the best home ever just hang on for us to get him back to health. 

We did exrays, blood test and both vets felt it was strongly leaning toward FIP. He had bacterial phenomia sp?) and we started him on meds and sub Qing him daily. Two vets consulted on him and one of the vets contacted a specialist on FIP. The specialist said on an outside chance this could be a strong bacterial infection & put him on a second med to see if that helped. We were force feeding him also. Friends of mine had taken him in to foster him while sick and were lavishing him with love and attention trying to help him turn the corner. 

Monday one of the vets came to the house to draw blood to see if anything had changed. But when she saw him she said it would be more humane to send him on to the rainbow bridge. He was euthanized surround by loving people. 

Im grateful the last two weeks of his life he felt safe, loved, cherished, prayed for, valued. Jonah we will not forget you. Thanks you for your beautiful spirit. The joy you brought so many of us. Run free sweet boy. Please come see me when Im on the other side. I miss you even though I only closely knew you two weeks. You were a very special cat in my heart.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Aw, so sad. Poor little Jonah. At least he knew love and care in his final days. Run free Jonah.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry for all those who loved Jonah. He's purring for the angels now.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thank you Jeanie. I know you know the heart break of FIP. 

As with all who rescue cats our hearts desire is to get them that safe, forever, loving home where the human and cat can journey together. That they would bring each other joy, comfort, happiness, contentment. It breaks my heart we never found that for him. He never had a chance to know that journey. He was one of those easy cats who could of easily provided that awesome relationship but it just wasnt to be. Tares me up.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, I understand. Blueberry was the most loving, gentle cats I've ever had. He was a blessing, as I'm sure Jonah would have been. God bless all of God's little creatures. How I wish they could live longer and just fall asleep peacefully when it's time to go back to God.  FIP is so devastating.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm glad he crossed over the Bridge surrounded by love and not hiding under a bed, alone.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

So many people are afraid to return a cat. We try to emphasize to them at adoption time that there is no judgement if it doesnt work out. Please return the cat to us. I wish they hadnt waited so long because he was so thin when we got him back. you could see his hip bones protruding and his tummy was empty because he just didnt want to eat. But atleast they did contact us which Im grateful for.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Where is my box of tissues? That was a sad story, but also sort of _uplifting_, you know? To know others will rally, step in and love-to-the-end ... no matter how long or short the journey. 
(((_hugs for Jonah, the people who loved him, and you, Merry_)))


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost him, but I'm glad that he was loved at the end and didn't have to be alone and uncared for.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Run free little Jonah you were well loved by some very special people, even if it was only for a short time.


----------



## David1975 (Aug 25, 2010)

Our kitten Freckles died 2 days ago from FIP (or so we think) it is so hard to watch them lose more weight and trying to get them to eat is very difficult. 
Our thoughts are with you.
David


----------

